# Tegu Enclosure build question



## Michael Williams (Apr 7, 2020)

I know there are many questions/answers about building an enclosure but I have an idea I have not seen asked so I want some advice if you guys would be so kind...

I need this to be able to be taken apart. I hate melamine and want to keep this as light weight as possible. I can get sheets of 1/16" polycarbonate locally for 35.00 per 4x8 sheet. I was thinking I could use 2x4s to build a wall frame, and either glue or screw the polycarbonate to thin sheets of plywood and attach to the inside of the framed wall. This would solve humidity issues and still be light weight but I think sturdy enough - any thoughts would be appreciated!!


----------

